# speaking of fly fishing course...



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the fly fishing course offered at PJC?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont think they have it any longer,I am not 100% positive but I think the late Maggie Grey was the one who taught the class.


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

They are having the class at PJC. Information was on WEAR morning program. :usaflag


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks.


----------

